
Nvidia is reportedly in ‘advanced talks’ to buy ARM for more than $32B - simonebrunozzi
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2020/7/31/21349332/nvidia-talks-buy-arm-processor-mobile-deal-32-billion-softbank-purchase-rumor
======
simonebrunozzi
I'm not sure it's a super smart move by Nvidia, but it would certainly help
them in the short term, particularly because a ton of analysts and hedge funds
and the like would read this as "Nvidia becoming a leader in the CPU space".

Let's all remember that Apple has a perpetual license from ARM, and that ARM
doesn't generate TONS of revenues in absolute terms, which is what most people
would expect.

I think it's not a dumb move either, because there's a lot of pressure on
Softbank to provide liquidity and de-risk certain positions, particularly
because of the abysmal performance that Masa's Vision Fund is having now
(WeWork, etc). Nvidia could probably get ARM for a good price, and I doubt
there are many other suitors who would drive the price up. AWS, GCP? Nah, why
would they?

Curious to see where this goes.

